# Magicshine mj-880 anyone?



## hefeweizan (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone ordered or know any info on the MJ-880? 

Reviews or Pics?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

2 XML is great, 6 cell battery should give very long run time. Engineering, safety certifications and durability notwithstanding it's a great looking package.


----------



## hefeweizan (Aug 24, 2011)

this is a new light because I cannot find any info on it anywhere...anyone heard or seen it?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

hefeweizan said:


> this is a new light because I cannot find any info on it anywhere...anyone heard or seen it?


MJ-880-Shenzhen MINJUN Electronic Co.,Ltd
*click the magicshine link above and you will see it*


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

*Mj-880*

Seller in Australia has the same pictures in their website, magicshineledlights.com.au

Doesn't mention price or availability so I sent them an e-mail earlier. He says price to be confirmed but would be about 200 bucks plus or minus 10 bucks.

Saw an Inton light thats quite similar there too going for $159 Oz dollars. Says it's equiped with XM-L U2 instead of the standard T6 of the 808E and perhaps this MJ-880 as well.


----------



## hefeweizan (Aug 24, 2011)

Rakuman, I did get a chance to look at the link. I was looking for a review or some user feedback. The only information on the MJ-880 is from the same link you mentioned. That is where I heard of it for the 1st time. It is for sale already for whomever is interested.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Oooh! Reminds me of my old Cateye Double Shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

MagicShine ups the ante with this one I guess. Cool looking light head. Not sure about the dual switch setup. I think I would prefer 1 button that controls both LED's simultaneously from low through high or an infinite adjust knob even better perhaps. Look forward to a review on this and wonder if GeoMan will carry it?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

* looks pretty sweet :thumbsup: my biggest concern is being able to rig up a different mount. I not a fan of doubles going on one side of the bars I would like to see these mounted in the center . I suppose you could retrofit these to a old nightrider offset mount. 
that said now I want see a beam pattern with those optics. Ive run double xm-ls on my bars and it left me wanting more, I think the real anteup will be triples.*


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Rakuman said:


> * looks pretty sweet :thumbsup: my biggest concern is being able to rig up a different mount. I not a fan of doubles going on one side of the bars I would like to see these mounted in the center . I suppose you could retrofit these to a old nightrider offset mount.
> that said now I want see a beam pattern with those optics. Ive run double xm-ls on my bars and it left me wanting more, I think the real antiup will be triples.*


Surly makes a pretty stout stem cap center mount.


----------



## hefeweizan (Aug 24, 2011)

The mount O-ring is not the ideal, but since it is a new product no one makes a different mount for it. 

I would like to see an actual picture of the beam pattern as well.


----------



## Ganz (Jan 13, 2004)

*Magicshine MJ-880*

Will be released from the factory in mid December. Price unknown but it'll be a very cool stocking stuffer! I'll post pictures when I get mine, soon!


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

MJ-880 is advertised on eBay.UK for 129 GBP
Magicshine MJ-880 LED Bike Light Torch MASSIVE 2000 LUMENS!! upgrade from mj-872 | eBay

But the ad also reads
"This is a brand new light and will be in stock on the w/c 12TH DECEMBER"


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> * looks pretty sweet :thumbsup: my biggest concern is being able to rig up a different mount. I not a fan of doubles going on one side of the bars I would like to see these mounted in the center . I suppose you could retrofit these to a old nightrider offset mount.
> that said now I want see a beam pattern with those optics. Ive run double xm-ls on my bars and it left me wanting more, I think the real anteup will be triples.*


An interesting offering from MagicShine. Yes, beam pattern will be most important however if these are using a duel switch system that would be a big negative IMO. Beam pattern though will be the most important issue. As most people know XM-L's used with reflectors generally have great throw. Still, there has to be a degree of flood so you can pick lines properly. Once again actual output will likely be in the 1500 to 1600 lumen range. Rather than a duel switch I would like to see this with a 4-way switch like the 872...High, mid-high, medium, and low. Even better with a remote..

Rak, I agree with your last statement....a triple would have been better however it depends on how hard MS decides to drive the duel XM-L's. As soon as it becomes available everyone is going to want to know how it compares with the 872 and the Baja Double Stryker. In the mean time others will wait to see what Gemini comes up with. Lumen Wars...you have to love um'. :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi guys, we are waiting for Magicshine to send samples, this was the dual XM-L lighthead we suggested almost a year ago finally making it to production. We'll let you know beam pattern info as soon as we have a chance to test. Cheers GeoMan



skidad said:


> MagicShine ups the ante with this one I guess. Cool looking light head. Not sure about the dual switch setup. I think I would prefer 1 button that controls both LED's simultaneously from low through high or an infinite adjust knob even better perhaps. Look forward to a review on this and wonder if GeoMan will carry it?


----------



## hefeweizan (Aug 24, 2011)

Geoman, when you expect to receive some samples for testing?



GEOMAN said:


> Hi guys, we are waiting for Magicshine to send samples, this was the dual XM-L lighthead we suggested almost a year ago finally making it to production. We'll let you know beam pattern info as soon as we have a chance to test. Cheers GeoMan


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

It could be 2-3 weeks before the production samples arrive we are waiting for more info from Magicshine



hefeweizan said:


> Geoman, when you expect to receive some samples for testing?


----------



## mfj197 (Jan 28, 2011)

Interesting light. Credit to Magicshine for being swift to produce cost-effective lights with the newer emitters. Depending on the size of the reflectors it should work rather better than a triple, for two reasons. Firstly the XM-L needs a reflector larger than 20mm to provide serious throw. The reflectors on this light may well be larger than 20mm, whereas the optics used in triples are usually rather smaller resulting in a beam that is predominantly flood. Secondly, because of the generally logarithmic way our eyes perceive light intensity, upping the emitter lumen count from 2000 to 3000 will make a negligible difference to perceived brightness It will however reduce runtime by a third and require significant extra heatsinking and therefore weight etc.

Net result - if this has reflectors that are let's say 30mm in size, then this light will seem brighter than an XM-L triple through a Cute reflector because of its much greater throw.


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks promising. I have one on pre order.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

^^^ yeah, it really does! Where did you pre order?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Before I go drop the hammer on one of these I'm going to wait and see what Geminis triple XM-L looks like. 
Like I said above I ran 2 MS 808E on the bars with quite a few different lens configurations and it always left me wanting just a little more, I'm now running a 872 and a 808e with clear lens and stock reflector and couldn't be happier, but if I could get both those qualities of mas flood and mas throw in one package that would be the ticket. By the looks of those optics i can imagine some really good flood but i have a feeling throw will suffer some , now if it had optics on one side and a reflector on the other that would give the best of both worlds.. *


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

slimphatty said:


> ^^^ yeah, it really does! Where did you pre order?


From that uk ebay seller in HakanC:s post above.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

"Independent *stepless* switch" according to the pic.

This could be quite nice if it's true. Press and hold one side and the light ramps up to whatever seting you release the button. Press and hold the other side and it's ramps down the same way. Both LED's on all the time hopefully. Personally I don't want independent left and right control (unless it's a triple reflector then _maybe_?) as its just one more dam thing to think about.

I would also like to see a nice center mount for this puppy. My 856 has one and with a few mods has been great so far.


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

Interesting light I would like to see some beam shots and weight and size specs.

Looks like action led lights is taking preorders with a release date of Jan 1st. Price at 179.95 the competitors have something to worry about.

Action-LED-Lights - Magicshine MJ-880, 2000 lumen bike light set


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, I was thinking about preordering with that uk seller but I think I can wait another 2 weeks and save myself $30. Probably won't be putting a bunch of night miles during the holidays anyways...thanks for the link anekin007!


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Great looking lighthead and reasonable $180 price with that big 6,000mAh battery. Realistic output will be more like 1500 lumens IMO not 2000.

Since I'm in no rush for another light I'm waiting to see the (almost ready) new Gemini Lights Olympia XML triple. Smaller profile than the MS and possibly a real 1800 lumens not driven hard.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

skidad said:


> "Independent *stepless* switch" according to the pic.
> I would also like to see a nice center mount for this puppy. My 856 has one and with a few mods has been great so far.


I should have more detailed specs tomorrow. As I have it so far, this light is basically 2 MJ-808E's mounted in one housing, both with a 10 degree beams. I will be looking into the possibility of using one of our wide angle lenses on one side. It comes with a 6 cell 6600mAh battery pack that uses a different connector than their other lights (needed for the increased current) so an adapter will be needed to use this pack with a MJ-872 or any other light for those wanting extended run time at a reasonable cost. 
As far as a center mount goes, Google "Bike computer mounting bracket" There are several options that come off the stem cap or handle bar that would allow you to put the light in the center in front of your bar. Example
I believe GeomanGear also carries one. (Link) (you can return the favor some time)  though of course you should buy the light from us.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

This mount is really cool! TY


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> I should have more detailed specs tomorrow. As I have it so far, this light is basically 2 MJ-808E's mounted in one housing, both with a 10 degree beams. I will be looking into the possibility of using one of our wide angle lenses on one side. It comes with a 6 cell 6600mAh battery pack that uses a different connector than their other lights (needed for the increased current) so an adapter will be needed to use this pack with a MJ-872 or any other light for those wanting extended run time at a reasonable cost.
> As far as a center mount goes, Google "Bike computer mounting bracket" There are several options that come off the stem cap or handle bar that would allow you to put the light in the center in front of your bar. Example
> I believe GeomanGear also carries one. (Link) (you can return the favor some time)  though of course you should buy the light from us.


I'm looking forward to your next post. My current favorate bar set-up is two 808E's with your wide angle lense on both so being able to run them on the 880 would be a big selling point to me. What I don't like about my curent set-up is that I have to run two batteries (the redesigned cable my explain why I can't get mine to work with a Y-cable).
Also I'm currently using one of the Geoman light mounts with good results. It's a simple mount so there's no side to side ajust on it, but It easily handles two light heads, centers them, and looks good doing it. Let us know when you get more imformation on the 880!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, I finally have some more information on the MJ-880 straight from the Magicshine engineering dept.
Both beams operate together.
The 2 switches are like those on the MJ-872, the one on the right steps the brightness up through 10%, 25%, 50%, 75%, 100%. The one on the left steps them down.
Press and hold either button for 2 seconds for off from any setting.
Both beams are the same though I'm not sure what the angle is. I would guess something like 10˚ - 15˚
I was hoping for one wide angle and one spot but I'll check into fitting our wide angle lens to one side. That would be better than a straight circular flood anyway.
The light and battery use a different connector than all there other lights so if your hoping to get a long run time pack for another light it will take an adapter at least. (more on that later)
I suspect the motivation for that is so you won't plug a 4400mAh pack into the 880. (To much current draw)
The list price will be $249.99 (yes, Magicshine is finally advertising a price) Street price will be somewhat less but not out of control. (sorry guys)
Full specs should be available soon but I got what I could for now.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Sweet! I have one on pre-order with the special introductory price you guys had a few days ago. THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## techeez (Nov 23, 2010)

Action LED Lights said:


> The light and battery use a different connector than all there other lights so if your hoping to get a long run time pack for another light it will take an adapter at least. (more on that later)


bummer


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks to me like stree price is about $200.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> Ok, I finally have some more information on the MJ-880 straight from the Magicshine engineering dept.
> *Both beams operate together.
> The 2 switches are like those on the MJ-872, the one on the right steps the brightness up through 10%, 25%, 50%, 75%, 100%. The one on the left steps them down.
> Press and hold either button for 2 seconds for off from any setting.
> ...


This light is becoming more interesting as I continue to get more information. Personally I like the idea that it might be a thrower. Yes, if you get different optics to offer as extras that would be great too.

One of my concerns was "how the switching was going to operate". Basically I was thinking that you might have to "press and hold to switch modes " which would be a PITA.
Anyway, after reading your post I have a feeling that is not the case. Correct me if I'm wrong though....Once the light is on you *"quick press *either side" to change modes ( up or down respectively). Then you "press and hold" to turn off. If this is true than "press and hold" is only a function of turning the light off which would be fine. All this being said, this will make changing modes much faster and easier. Since most people will only use the 3 highest modes anyway, changing between modes should be easy and fast ( as long as you don't hit the wrong button ) 

It does look as though this light will be driven pretty hard. I figure if the battery is a 6-cell and run time on high is listed as 2.5hrs, the emitters are likely being driven around 2.5 to 3A. each when on high. I can't wait to read the reviews and to see some beam pics when these start being sold. Man, if these had an option for a two-way remote that would of been the icing on the cake. :thumbsup:


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> This light is becoming more interesting as I continue to get more information. Personally I like the idea that it might be a thrower. Yes, if you get different optics to offer as extras that would be great too.
> As soon as I have one in hand I will be talking to my mold shop to see what we can do
> One of my concerns was "how the switching was going to operate". Basically I was thinking that you might have to "press and hold to switch modes " which would be a PITA.
> Magicshine was considering a "stepless switch" as there website shows currently but I suggested that was hard to change while riding and steps were the way to go. They are now looking at the five steps with a quick push to change
> ...


You are aware of the 4 mode MJ-808E we sell with a remote button aren't you. You could mount up 2 of those, one for the right thumb and one for the left.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

Interesting light. 

Why are they changing the plug design? Seems like an unnecessary change that eliminates users from using perfectly serviceable batteries from other MS and clone products they already own.

Part of the appeal, to me anyways, of sticking with MS is that all the batteries are thus-far interchangeable.


----------



## peakprowler (Mar 18, 2007)

skidad said:


> This mount is really cool! TY


Where can I get this mount from, it's exactly what I'm after


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

For this exact mount click HERE
If you want something a little lower cost check our site later in the week and we will have a few similar choices.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

peakprowler said:


> Where can I get this mount from, it's exactly what I'm after


Here's one from Paul Components. It's all machined aluminum and mounts on the stem cap.

Paul Component Engineering - Stem Cap Light Mount


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> Ok, I finally have some more information on the MJ-880 straight from the Magicshine engineering dept.
> Both beams operate together.
> The 2 switches are like those on the MJ-872, the one on the right steps the brightness up through 10%, 25%, 50%, 75%, 100%. The one on the left steps them down.
> Press and hold either button for 2 seconds for off from any setting.
> ...


Does the 880 run on a different voltage, and that is why the battery connector is different? I believe all the other Magicshines run on 7.4v.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Does the 880 run on a different voltage, and that is why the battery connector is different? I believe all the other Magicshines run on 7.4v.


I guess I can't say that for sure as I haven't held one yet but I believe it is 7.4V. The only half way reasonable explanation I can think of is that they wanted make sure no one ran it off a 2 cell battery or that the other connector couldn't handle 3 - 4 amps. 
I'll try and get a complete answer next time I talk to them.
I plan to put together an adapter as I think this battery will be popular for other uses.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> I guess I can't say that for sure as I haven't held one yet but I believe it is 7.4V. The only half way reasonable explanation I can think of is that they wanted make sure no one ran it off a 2 cell battery or that the other connector couldn't handle 3 - 4 amps.
> I'll try and get a complete answer next time I talk to them.
> I plan to put together an adapter as I think this battery will be popular for other uses.


It's odd if you can run 2x MJ-808s with a Y-cable but can't run the 880 on the same battery if it's roughly the same draw. And for that matter, even 4.5 Amps on the standard 4500mah battery is just a "1C" rating, which is very low. Coming from the RC world, 10C is extremely low, and 20-40C is typical for LiPo batteries. I'll be interested to hear the reasoning behind needing a different connector.


----------



## Ganz (Jan 13, 2004)

*MJ-880 Right Out Of The Box*

Finally, the wait is over! My lights arrived today and I felt like a little kid opening my early Christmas presents!

I must say that the the switch button is soft to touch, far supperior than my old 808e's, but still requires each clicks to get from lowest setting one, to the brightest setting five. Hold the buttons and it turns it off. Left for low, right side for high settings. Both bulbs adjust simultaniously, NOT independent of each other. The dual lens are slightly smaller than a $0.25 in diameter and have a very cool green glow in them along with the rubber top switch when off and connected to the battery.

The rubber covered battery however is way larger than the other models. That's obviously to pack more juice for the dual set up. I turned off my garage light and observed the beam pattern, I'm very impressed! It has BOTH wide and a far throw! I can't wait to take these out on the trail to really see what it's got!

For now, check out the pictures. I took side by side shots of the previous models from the 808's, to the 868's, 872's, and of course, the 880's!


----------



## hefeweizan (Aug 24, 2011)

Great, let me know when you can post some beam shots!


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> And for that matter, even 4.5 Amps on the standard 4500mah battery is just a "1C" rating, which is very low. Coming from the RC world, 10C is extremely low, and 20-40C is typical for LiPo batteries. I'll be interested to hear the reasoning behind needing a different connector.


bike lights don't use li-po cells though, they use li-ion, which have far lower discharge rates (1C is pretty huge for li-ion). Li-po are designed for high discharge rates, li-ion are designed for longevity and robustness. Even seriously high quality cells (like the latest panasonics) sag under 2/3C, whereas cheap chinese cells (the *fires) can't even supply 1/3C happily - this is all from testing batteries for a light I built for a friend. 2P uniquefire pack (~4.5Ah) couldn't supply more than 2A without sagging by >0.5V instantly, 2P Panasonic pack (~6Ah) can do 3A with 0.1 to 0.2V sag.

So, running a 2S2P or 2S1P pack with a twin XM-L light driven at 3A will pull the voltage of the battery down so far that it'll trigger the voltage warnings (I presume this light has them) way before the battery is discharged, leading the consumer to think they have a duff battery that only lasts 20-30min instead of 1 1/2h.


----------



## Ganz (Jan 13, 2004)

*MJ-880 Beam Pattern*

Here's the NEW MJ-880 beam pattern (high & low settings) compare to the older mj-808e. Enjoy!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

WOW, nice beam pattern!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I just got word from Magicshine that our 880's will ship this week so we should have them early next week.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

About the beam shots: Looks like the 880 has a nice wide beam pattern. While it is nice having a wide beam pattern on the bars, distance throw however cannot be judged by looking at a photo unless there are markers for reference. Just pointing that out.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anyone actually used this light? I am thinking about pulling the trigger on buying one, but I want to hear some actual feedback. I want to know how long the battery lasts and how it handles in hot temperatures. 

I am trying to decide between this one and the Serfas True 1500. 

Cheers


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

Only to make your decision more difficult:
Have you considered the Inton NB-04 ?

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/inton-nb-04-2200lm-757974.html


----------



## deanopatoni (Nov 28, 2005)

*Video review posted on YouTube*

Video review posted on YouTube

New Magicshine MJ-880 review from bikeempowerment.com - YouTube

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

ooo can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

deanopatoni said:


> Video review posted on YouTube
> 
> New Magicshine MJ-880 review from bikeempowerment.com - YouTube
> 
> Looks pretty good to me.


I hate to always be the party pooper ( :nono: ) but there is another video on Youtube that shows the light in actual outside use. Regardless, video is just not a good media to give you any idea of what the distance throw is going to be like even though the beam pattern ( width wise ) looks pretty good. Just like with still photos, if you have no distance references you really have no idea how good ( or how bad ) the lamp is actual working. Video camera optics and light sensitivity circuits really can't do justice to what your eyes will actual see when using the lamp. Better than nothing I suppose but the real low down though will come with user comparisons of the previous offerings.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

It seems to be a little overpriced to me, compared to the other offerings. At least it's available...


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Just got a promise from Magicshine that our order will ship tomorrow so we should be on schedule with orders leaving the 1st week of January. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inigo_Questa (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine arrived Christmas Eve. Will get out to play in the next couple of days.

First impressions:

A lot smaller than expected, looks really cool.
Separate up/down buttons for power.
Gets REALLY hot even using a fan to cool it. Doesn't step down the power as the MJ-872 does. Is this good or bad? Less annoying, but may result in damage.
Only 2hrs 50min run time - expected more.
Still only 180 days warranty on the battery and charger - expected more.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Inigo_Questa said:


> Mine arrived Christmas Eve. Will get out to play in the next couple of days.
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> ...


If you're using a fan and it doesn't step down I would think that to be a good thing....2hr and 50min is not bad. The second charge might get you more and you will likely not use high all the time anyway. Six month warranty on the battery/charger is not bad as long as the light head itself is much longer. Not unusual to get a lifetime warranty on the light head. If you bought from one of the vendors here on MTBR you should be fine.

Anyway, Merry Christmas and enjoy your new toy! :thumbsup:


----------



## el cap (Jul 22, 2009)

Will this light work on the helmet with the current mount (if you modify it)? It looks pretty low profile and I think it will give you a lot of options if you can mount it on your lid and/or one on the bars (4000 lumens).


----------



## Jrsandiego (Feb 4, 2009)

I got a chance to use these lights and they are great....good wide spot and really floods the trail... The lower profile head and new mount for the head doesn't bounce around like the previous MagicShine light head...the new mounting strap on the batteries work really well and holds in place....Chris at Bikeempowerment.com has them in stock... He also has a couple videos on the new light...


----------



## Ganz (Jan 13, 2004)

*Magicshine MJ-880 Field Use*

So I've used these light for at least two rides now, still very impressed with its performance so I thought I should share what it looks like in the field. This is NOT by any mean scientific, I'm merely showing what it looks like in real life application. Hope you enjoy the show! (it is a show  )

Magicshine MJ-880 for Christmas - YouTube


----------



## Jrsandiego (Feb 4, 2009)

*Headlight mount*



el cap said:


> Will this light work on the helmet with the current mount (if you modify it)? It looks pretty low profile and I think it will give you a lot of options if you can mount it on your lid and/or one on the bars (4000 lumens).


This head will work on the current MagicShine headlight mount...


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MJ-880's in stock. 
Back orders will go out today


----------



## Jrsandiego (Feb 4, 2009)

A word of warning with the new mounting strap for the batteries... if you are going to make position adjustments of the battery on the frame...make sure to undo the strap!!! The plastic hooks will scratch up your frame if you try to move them without unhooking them and I can only assume that it will do the same thing if they move around on a ride...I would recommend a protective covering for the frame like the offerings from lizard skin in the area where you are going to mount the battery..


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Jrsandiego said:


> A word of warning with the new mounting strap for the batteries... if you are going to make position adjustments of the battery on the frame...make sure to undo the strap!!! The plastic hooks will scratch up your frame if you try to move them without unhooking them and I can only assume that it will do the same thing if they move around on a ride...I would recommend a protective covering for the frame like the offerings from lizard skin in the area where you are going to mount the battery..


A low cost easy way to protect the frame and/or stop the light or battery from moving is to wrap the area were it mounts with Friction Tape. 
Friction tape is commonly used on the grips of baseball bats but is usually available at most hardware stores. It is slightly tacky on both sides.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

For those people who are mounting this light on your handlebars...which light mount are you using and what has been your experience with it? I need something sturdy enough that the light won't move in those rocky parts.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, now that I have one of these in my hands I’ll share some measurements and my first impressions.
It’s smaller than I expected at 2.3” wide x 1.18” high x 1.96 deep. 
At 4.3oz it seems a little heavy for it’s size (the 808 is 3.7oz)
The mount is wide at the front and narrow at the back so it won’t fit the helmet mount or head strap correctly. You can get it on the mount but I won’t lock in straight ahead. The Magiclight handle-bar clamp-on mount we sell for other MS lights won’t fit this light.
The buttons are small and a little hard to push. They might be really hard to push with gloves on.
The cable on the light is 29” long. The battery cable is 12”
The beam is about a 10˚ spot, similar to the 808 but a little softer around the edges. It should have a lot of punch on high but as a bar light a little more spill might be better. I’ll take it out on the road tomorrow morning and see how it looks. I’ll be looking into fitting a wide angle lens to it soon.
The batteries weigh in at 14.1oz. They have a nice hard shell case but the rubber straps are a little small for that much weight. I think it will be a good idea to strap it into a water bottle cage for extra support. 
The connectors are the same 2.1mm x 5.5mm coaxial plug as the rest of the MS lights but the rubber boot is a wide oval instead of round. You can fit the plug of any of the other lights into the battery, it just won’t be water tight. To use another battery with this light you’ll have to stretch out the boot or trim the boot or plug to fit. I took a pair of needle nose pliers, stuck the nose into a boot and pulled the handles apart and it worked great. So if you want some longer run times on the 872 or any other light, this might be the ticket. I have some 880 extension cables so if you want to cut them up to make an adapter you could keep the connections water tight. I’ll make some up and list them on the site soon.
One thing to watch out for is the new Magicshine chargers. They now make 3 different chargers that all look alike. A 1A charger for the 2 cell battery, 1.8A for the 4 cell, and 2.5A for these 6 cells. The 2.5A has the new plug but the only way to tell the other 2 apart is to read the labels. You could easily plug a 2 cell battery into the 2.5A charger but the results could be dangerous.

Overall I think Magicshine has a contender with this light.

I’ll take some pictures in the morning to help show the details and give my impressions from a ride. 

Jim Harger
Action LED Lights


----------



## C.E.P. (Dec 4, 2010)

slimphatty said:


> For those people who are mounting this light on your handlebars...which light mount are you using and what has been your experience with it? I need something sturdy enough that the light won't move in those rocky parts.


Hello, I noticed a lot of questions about the new MJ-880 and want to let you know what I think of it so far.

About the bar mount, it works great with fat bars and not as well with thin bars. If you have fat bars and the space for it then you should be fine. If you have thin bar or no space them you might want to try or make a custom mount.

Pros and Cons:

Pros:
1-great light beam (love it as a helmet light)
2-well protected 6 cell battery (we got over 2 hours on high during our first test ride, should get longer after it's broken in)
3-small and light
4-better Y mount (works best on fat bars)
5-battery mounts (strong hold/adjustable and removable)*see cons
6-can use old helmet mounts (new ones hold a little better)
7-long cords for helmet mounting/Velcro holder strap on cord

Cons:
1-buttons are a little hard to press with gloves on
2-*battery strap screws can scratch the frame
3-can overheat if not getting air flow (just drops down one setting, still very bright)

For mounting directly to my helmet I modified my mount a little in the front to make it thinner to fit inside the air vent.

Chris from bikeempowerment


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

C.E.P. said:


> 2-well protected 6 cell battery (we got over 2 hours on high during our first test ride, should get longer after it's broken in)


It would be nice if this were true but Li-ion batteries do not "break in" like NiMH or NiCd. The longest run will be your first one. They then slowly loose capacity with every cycle and/or with age.


----------



## Houtexjeff (Dec 29, 2011)

Just ordered mine! After testing it out I will give my opinion.


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

Now available @ DX as well for $176.10

linkage

If I was in the market for a new front light this is the one that I would buy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> It would be nice if this were true but Li-ion batteries do not "break in" like NiMH or NiCd. The longest run will be your first one. They then slowly loose capacity with every cycle and/or with age.


Not trying to open up a can of worms here but I have some additional comments. Yes, you are right; Li-ion doesn't need to be broken in..*.per cell that is*. However...with Li-ion battery *packs* ( multi-cell configurations )....sometimes there is a small delay during the initial charge-ups for the battery pack to become completely balanced. Sometimes this happens, sometimes it doesn't. It all depends on the matching of the cells and how well the self-balancing circuit function of the battery PCB is working. Even so, I wouldn't expect to get more than maybe another five minutes of run time after the pack has *completely equalized. (* If , indeed it needs to do so. )


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Not trying to open up a can of worms here but I have some additional comments. Yes, you are right; Li-ion doesn't need to be broken in..*.per cell that is*. However...with Li-ion battery *packs* ( multi-cell configurations )....sometimes there is a small delay during the initial charge-ups for the battery pack to become completely balanced. Sometimes this happens, sometimes it doesn't. It all depends on the matching of the cells and how well the self-balancing circuit function of the battery PCB is working. Even so, I wouldn't expect to get more than maybe another five minutes of run time after the pack has *completely equalized. (* If , indeed it needs to do so. )


Ok, I can buy that. On to bigger and better things.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*MJ-880 Battery connectors*

Here is some of the promised detail on the 880.
First a picture of the new battery








And the connector for the battery and light








The actual plug and socket are the same size as all other Magicshine or Gemini batteries and many others too.
Here they are compared.








and lastly an 808 plug inserted into the 880 battery








The 2 slide easily together but you can see that there is a little gap on the sides. If you can live with that or wrap a little tape around it, then this battery can be a reasonably low cost solution to extended run times without changing batteries. Charging it with a 1.8A charger from a 4400mAh pack will work fine, just take 6 hours instead of 4.
Magicshine 6600mAh battery


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Road_Runner said:


> Now available @ DX as well for $176.10
> 
> linkage
> 
> If I was in the market for a new front light this is the one that I would buy. :thumbsup:


Damn! They RAISED the price already, lol.


----------



## Inigo_Questa (Oct 11, 2008)

Correction.
I monitored with more attention, and it does step down continually, but not as frequently as the MJ-872.
It does get incredibly hot.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

I just got two MJ-880s today (one for me and one for the wife), and we did a little hike with them tonight. Even though it wasn't high speed singletrack, I can tell that this system puts out helluva lot of light. I had the MJ-870, and this things kills it in every way except weight (but what do you expect if you want to run a big light for long hours). The 870 was a great flood, but to me it seems the 880 throws the light out a lot further. 

A quick plug for Chris at bikeempowerment, but paid him at 4 PM on New Years Eve, and still got the two systems in the mail that day, so that I could have them today. Great service and it's cool to be buying from a true biker, as he answered all of my biking related questions and has a crapload of videos showing the system on youtube.


----------



## Houtexjeff (Dec 29, 2011)

Just got my MJ-880 in today! Took it out for a test ride tonight on some singletrack with two friends, one with MJ-816E and the other with MJ-808. The MJ-880 impressed all of us with how much light it threw out, both flood and spot. We went for a 1 1/2 hour ride and I had no problem with the battery running low. Very nice light, I am happy with my purchase and would recommend it to anyone who wants to light up the trail!!


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

fightnut said:


> Damn! They RAISED the price already, lol.


Hmm, I see what you mean.

Well at $185.00 DX just lost its competitive edge over the UK ebay sellers whose shipping times can be counted in days, rather than weeks.


----------



## lolo (Sep 26, 2005)

Road_Runner said:


> Hmm, I see what you mean.
> 
> Well at $185.00 DX just lost its competitive edge over the UK ebay sellers whose shipping times can be counted in days, rather than weeks.


now it is $ 220! really expensive!  :eekster:


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Crickey! I can't believe that a magicshine is higher priced than the new Gloworm X2 light I've been reading about. What the heck happened? Looks like Magicshine finally went mainstream!


----------



## wavewagon (Apr 7, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> Ok, now that I have one of these in my hands I'll share some measurements and my first impressions.
> It's smaller than I expected at 2.3" wide x 1.18" high x 1.96 deep.
> At 4.3oz it seems a little heavy for it's size (the 808 is 3.7oz)
> The mount is wide at the front and narrow at the back so it won't fit the helmet mount or head strap correctly. You can get it on the mount but I won't lock in straight ahead. The Magiclight handle-bar clamp-on mount we sell for other MS lights won't fit this light.
> ...


Jim- I am considering purchase of this light for bar mount. Have you look into fitting a wide angle lens yet?

I currently have the L&M Seca700. I am guessing this light will have significantly better light output. Has anyone run both that could give me your perception of differences?


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

wavewagon said:


> Jim- I am considering purchase of this light for bar mount. Have you look into fitting a wide angle lens yet?
> 
> I currently have the L&M Seca700. I am guessing this light will have significantly better light output. Has anyone run both that could give me your perception of differences?


I have a L&M Arc almost 700, and I can barely tell it is on, when I put the 880 overtop it. I had an 870 before, and I could see the more concentrated spot from the L&M when overlaying it, but not with the 880. It actually throws the light fairly decently.


----------



## el cap (Jul 22, 2009)

I know the profile is smaller on the new MS 2000l double light, but will it just be better to buy two MS 1000l lights and run a "Y" cable to a 6.0Ah battery? Chris at bikeempowerment.com has a killer mount for the 1000l light. So I'm thinking two of the 1000l with one flood lens and a "Y" cable and 6.0Ah battery may be the ticket and be less in money than the 2000l MS. It will also give you more options to run one on the bars (or two on the bars) and the other on the helmet for less than one 2000l MS light. Moreover, you can still use your old batteries. Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

wavewagon said:


> Jim- I am considering purchase of this light for bar mount. Have you look into fitting a wide angle lens yet?
> 
> I currently have the L&M Seca700. I am guessing this light will have significantly better light output. Has anyone run both that could give me your perception of differences?


It will be awhile until I can get a lens tooled and that's if the volume is high enough to pay for the considerable tooling cost. The 880 does have a pretty nice beam as is. It's a wide spot and lots of spill. 
The comment about using 2 MJ-808's, one with a wide angle lens, for less money isn't a bad idea. (or some of the other choices on sale at the website) I'd stick with the 2 4400mAh stock batteries and have 3 hours of run time instead of 2.

Jim Harger


----------



## wavewagon (Apr 7, 2009)

BullSCit said:


> I have a L&M Arc almost 700, and I can barely tell it is on, when I put the 880 overtop it. I had an 870 before, and I could see the more concentrated spot from the L&M when overlaying it, but not with the 880. It actually throws the light fairly decently.


Thanks for the feedback. I also had the Arc and replaced the head unit with the Seca700. The difference between the Arc and Seca was not that great from what I remember.


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

lolo said:


> now it is $ 220! really expensive!  :eekster:


:eekster: indeed!!!

Well I've changed my mind now, if I wanted a twin XM-L light I would get the Inton Twin for much less money and available now with U2 bin LEDs rather than T6, so even brighter still.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@Road Runner... Have you considered the Gloworm X2... It's also a 2 x T6 (not U2 tho). Rated at a conservative 1200 lm rather than Intons.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

I am going to be honest about the 880, it might be too much light for snow biking at the top couple of levels. I ride decently aggressive singletrack in the snow, at speeds approaching my daytime riding in the dirt, but the reflection off the snow is pretty intense. So you can lower the light output down and the problem goes away. Definitely more of a problem on the up when light reflection from a facet of the snow will stay there a little longer.


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

BullSCit said:


> I am going to be honest about the 880, it might be too much light for snow biking at the top couple of levels. I ride decently aggressive singletrack in the snow, at speeds approaching my daytime riding in the dirt, but the reflection off the snow is pretty intense. So you can lower the light output down and the problem goes away. Definitely more of a problem on the up when light reflection from a facet of the snow will stay there a little longer.


There are 5 levels for you to choose from. I can ride singletrack pretty ok with the lowest level if you point the light about 4-5 metres down on the path in front of you - no distance spot at that low setting obviously.

I think many would agree having higher settings on standby is like having a condom in the wallet. Better to have one and not use it than to need it but not have one.

PS, this may sound nuts to many, but has anyone considered using the MJ-818 rear/tail light as a front light in snow? It's like riding using infrared but and don't get :eekster:glare. I use that tail light as a mood setting in my room, sometimes.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

kerrimuir said:


> There are 5 levels for you to choose from. I can ride singletrack pretty ok with the lowest level if you point the light about 4-5 metres down on the path in front of you - no distance spot at that low setting obviously.
> 
> I think many would agree having higher settings on standby is like having a condom in the wallet. Better to have one and not use it than to need it but not have one.
> 
> PS, this may sound nuts to many, but has anyone considered using the MJ-818 rear/tail light as a front light in snow? It's like riding using infrared but and don't get :eekster:glare. I use that tail light as a mood setting in my room, sometimes.


Believe me, I am by no means degrading the light because it is too powerful, as I can't wait to have this on technical downhill during the summer nights. I thought it would give a good understanding of it's power. And while going with a decent amount of speed (> 10 MPH), the high level was perfect with the snow, as the reflection points (different facets of the snow) moves by so fast that it doesn't cause as much of a perceptible glare.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

kerrimuir said:


> I use that tail light as a mood setting in my room, sometimes.


hahahaha :lol: What type of mood are you trying to set with that!..........Although I did do a similar thing with a red lamp in my reading light back in my early 20's 

@Road Runner - good luck with your selection! The light market is very competitive these days with a lot of options available. In the end, customer service and reputation count significantly toward a well produced product. If the after sales support is not there, it doesn't really mater how good the light is.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> hahahaha :lol: What type of mood are you trying to set with that!..........Although I did do a similar thing with a red lamp in my reading light back in my early 20's
> 
> Bruce
> Gloworm
> NZ


That's for me to know and for you to imagine, Bruce. Hey, your new light surely looks good. Seems to me it's almost good enough to be a headstrap mounted SCUBA diving light.


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

BullSCit said:


> Believe me, I am by no means degrading the light because it is too powerful, as I can't wait to have this on technical downhill during the summer nights. I thought it would give a good understanding of it's power. And while going with a decent amount of speed (> 10 MPH), the high level was perfect with the snow, as the reflection points (different facets of the snow) moves by so fast that it doesn't cause as much of a perceptible glare.


This again may sound silly, but if glare and not brightness is the problem, then a set of specialized (read: sunglasses) glasses may reduce the glare. The glare problem will exist for any high powered light, I would have thought.


----------



## wavewagon (Apr 7, 2009)

I pulled the trigger and purchased this light. I went on my first ride with it last night. I am coming from a L&M Seca700, I felt this light was sufficient but left me wanting a bit more light especially on fast technical descents. I decided to give the MS 880 a try due to price and the reported lumens it puts out. I am very happy with this light, I like the spill and spot patern. Definately plenty of light for the riding I described above. My riding buddy said he now has "lumen envy." On our ride his L&M Arc battery died (old system, probably on it's last legs). The MS 880 made plenty of light to get both of us down the trail at a decent pace too.

I purchased from Action LED and received excellent customer service. Justin answered many questions over the phone. After a little more thought I decided to give the MS light a try. Placed the order on a Monday, received it on Wednesday and was riding with it on Thursday.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

It's Jim not Justin but glad you liked the light. Helmet mounts and head strap for the 880 are on the way.

Jim Harger
Action LED Lights


----------



## wavewagon (Apr 7, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> It's Jim not Justin but glad you liked the light. Helmet mounts and head strap for the 880 are on the way.
> 
> Jim Harger
> Action LED Lights


Hey Jim-my appologies for getting your name wrong. Thanks for the great customer service!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I've got some beam shots now that compare the MJ-880 to the MJ-872.
Beam Shots

Jim Harger
Action LED Lights


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

I ordered my MJ 880 from Action LED Lights because of the comment about good service. It is on route and I cant wait to test it out. 

I am curious to see if it stays cool in hot weather. I live in AZ and it can be close to 100 degrees at night in the summer months. I am also curious to see how long the battery life lasts. It seems that a lot of light manufactures claim the battery lasts longer than it does. I currently have a Serfas True 1500 which is comparable to the MJ 880, but costs over $100 more. I like it a lot, but the battery life is no where close to 2.5 hours that Serfas claims it runs on maximum setting. 

The claimed battery life for the MJ 880 is also 2.5 hours on maximum setting. Can any speak to that?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Something to keep in mind this time of year for those of us living in a northern climate, the capacity of the battery drops in cold temperatures. I've done several rides the the 880 with temps in the 20's and after 2 hours it was flashing red and about done. (On high)
The light draws 2.8A at 7.4V which should be a good average. So with a 6600mAh pack you should get 6600/2800 or 2.36 hours with a new pack at moderate temperatures.

Jim Harger
Action LED Lights


----------



## gster21 (Oct 17, 2010)

*magicshine mj-880*

the best thing about my magicshine mj-880 is the price i paid £102 with a special delievey post how goods that, and what a light it is, i have the mj-872 aswell and to compare id say the mj-880 has a longer throw and brighter than the mj-872 which has a bit wider flood than the mj-880 but paired up together its just a match made in heaven god love magicshine for cheap brightness!:thumbsup::madmax:


----------



## baconismidog (Nov 21, 2011)

*189 shipped*

Note about my links: I'm a lurker and don't usually post so you'll have to add your own http colon slash slash www

Just picked up a MJ-880 from seller ronaku on Ebay for $175 including shipping by using the "make an offer" feature.

ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320838769125

He had them listed at 199.99, he just (within the last hour) upped his price to 225. I'd bet he'll still take 175 though.

Then I headed over to bikeempowerment.com/Magicshine.html and got a helmet mount, extra rubber bands and a cable extension for $14 shipped.

Total price - $189 for a 2000 lumen bar/helmet mount kit with extras. Not too bad.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Something to keep in mind this time of year for those of us living in a northern climate, the capacity of the battery drops in cold temperatures. I've done several rides the the 880 with temps in the 20's and after 2 hours it was flashing red and about done. (On high)
> The light draws 2.8A at 7.4V which should be a good average. So with a 6600mAh pack you should get 6600/2800 or 2.36 hours with a new pack at moderate temperatures.
> 
> Jim Harger
> Action LED Lights


i've been out cycling at around freezing point and there is a definite reduction in battery lifespan. I'm using magicshine 4400s so they are probably crap to begin with, but this winter, I've noticed a marked reduction in their lifespans. I hope they recover this spring


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone want to buy a slightly used but minty mj-880? Comes with battery pack, manual, and original box, battery charger and geomangear handlebar mount. PM for details.

EDIT: I also have a mj-808 that I don't use that is for sale too. A bit more used but also works great. Comes with o-rings, battery pack, extension cord, and battery charger.


----------



## el cap (Jul 22, 2009)

slimphatty said:


> Anyone want to buy a slightly used but minty mj-880? Comes with battery pack, manual, and original box, battery charger and geomangear handlebar mount. PM for details.
> 
> EDIT: I also have a mj-808 that I don't use that is for sale too. A bit more used but also works great. Comes with o-rings, battery pack, extension cord, and battery charger.


Thanks for the lights Abe. They work great!


----------



## el cap (Jul 22, 2009)

slimphatty said:


> Anyone want to buy a slightly used but minty mj-880? Comes with battery pack, manual, and original box, battery charger and geomangear handlebar mount. PM for details.
> 
> EDIT: I also have a mj-808 that I don't use that is for sale too. A bit more used but also works great. Comes with o-rings, battery pack, extension cord, and battery charger.


Thanks for the lights Abe. They work great!


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

You're welcome. Have fun!


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

I wonder how MJ-880 compares to MJ-808E in terms of throw. Does it have enough throw as a helmet light?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

butasan said:


> I wonder how MJ-880 compares to MJ-808E in terms of throw. Does it have enough throw as a helmet light?


It has twice the output of the MJ-808E (about 1500 actual lumens) focused into approximately the same area so it should have twice the throw. This is offset by the fact that the reflection off of near objects is bright enough to cause your pupils to constrict which reduces your night vision. As a helmet light, look once at the near ground and your blinded for the next 2 minutes. 
You reach a point of diminishing returns as you crank up the output.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

butasan said:


> I wonder how MJ-880 compares to MJ-808E in terms of throw. Does it have enough throw as a helmet light?


*
Sure you will get more throw but at what cost the 880 is a pig in weight and size, you are better off with a Xera with a reflector or a 808E for the noggin, keep the 880 on the bars were it belongs*


----------



## baconismidog (Nov 21, 2011)

*this*



Action LED Lights said:


> It has twice the output of the MJ-808E (about 1500 actual lumens) focused into approximately the same area so it should have twice the throw. This is offset by the fact that the reflection off of near objects is bright enough to cause your pupils to constrict which reduces your night vision. As a helmet light, look once at the near ground and your blinded for the next 2 minutes.
> You reach a point of diminishing returns as you crank up the output.


I have the 880 and it is bright as hell. Like airplane landing gear bright. I guess that would be great in some situations (DH on dark soil at night?) but I ride in Texas hill country limestone (grey-white stone) and settings 4&5 are literally unusable. That amount of lumens bleeds any relief out of the terrain and makes riding more difficult.

That said, running the light on 2/5 & 3/5 makes for a really great helmet light. It's not too heavy, throws well and I've only ever got the battery barely into the blue (~70%). Also, the strange green glow deal is kinda nice. It gives just enough light so that you can see your bike/water bottles etc without having to run the full beam.


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

I have a Olympia and a MJ-808E as my bar lights, and another MJ-808E as my helmet light. When I point downhill I practically go as fast as under day light so my plan is to ditch one of the MJ-808Es, and get a little more powerful one on my helmet.

I was initially considering Xera + reflector especially because of its light weight, but after I've seen a couple of beamshots I realized that xera's does not seem to have enough throw (as a helmet light) so now I am leaning toward MJ-880.



Action LED Lights said:


> It has twice the output of the MJ-808E (about 1500 actual lumens) focused into approximately the same area so it should have twice the throw. This is offset by the fact that the reflection off of near objects is bright enough to cause your pupils to constrict which reduces your night vision. As a helmet light, look once at the near ground and your blinded for the next 2 minutes.
> You reach a point of diminishing returns as you crank up the output.





baconismidog said:


> I have the 880 and it is bright as hell. Like airplane landing gear bright. I guess that would be great in some situations (DH on dark soil at night?) but I ride in Texas hill country limestone (grey-white stone) and settings 4&5 are literally unusable. That amount of lumens bleeds any relief out of the terrain and makes riding more difficult.That said, running the light on 2/5 & 3/5 makes for a really great helmet light. It's not too heavy, throws well and I've only ever got the battery barely into the blue (~70%). Also, the strange green glow deal is kinda nice. It gives just enough light so that you can see your bike/water bottles etc without having to run the full beam.


I didn't know MJ-880 was that bright.


----------



## jjziets (Apr 14, 2010)

this is really cool. can't wait to get my hands on one


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

butasan said:


> I have a Olympia and a MJ-808E as my bar lights, and another MJ-808E as my helmet light. When I point downhill I practically go as fast as under day light so my plan is to ditch one of MJ-808Es, and get a little more powerful one on my helmet.
> 
> I was initially considering Xera + reflector especially because of its light weight, but after I've seen a couple of beamshots I realized that xera's does not seem to have enough throw (as a helmet light) so now I am leaning toward MJ-880.
> 
> I didn't know MJ-880 was that bright.


There is a new lens for the Xera being developed that makes a tighter beam with better throw. There are beam shots here.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> There is a new lens for the Xera being developed that makes a tighter beam with better throw. There are beam shots here.


The beam looks excellent for helmet use. When they become available it will be time for an upgrade for me!


----------



## duke777 (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone have experience on the run time? I ran the 880 at 70%, 50% and 100% at times but at 1:30 mark it's blinking red already. This is no where near 2.5 hours on high claimed on the box/website. Also I was riding in 45-50 degree weather and the light ran hot.

Has anyone gotten at least 2 hours on high out of the 880?

thanks


----------



## el cap (Jul 22, 2009)

Are you the Duke on STR?

I have the MJ 880 (bought it new last month) and mine is also getting around 1:30 on high. I wonder if the manufacture's claim on high power is way off.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

duke777 said:


> Does anyone have experience on the run time? I ran the 880 at 70%, 50% and 100% at times but at 1:30 mark it's blinking red already. This is no where near 2.5 hours on high claimed on the box/website. Also I was riding in 45-50 degree weather and the light ran hot.
> 
> Has anyone gotten at least 2 hours on high out of the 880?
> 
> thanks


I'm very surprised with the low runtime you are getting. There's a good 30 mins more on blinking red. When you said 40 to 50 degree ambient temperature, do you mean C or F?

On hot nights at slow speeds it still should still yield over 2 hours.
At 19C/15kmh or just under 10mph I recorded 3 hours plus minus 10 mins in 5 runs. I had a "mutant" one that gave me 3 hours 30 mins over 2 runs. We still put it as 2.5 hours in our website to be safe due to variables.

Last question. You have the MJ 6036 square connector battery, correct? Just need to be sure as some sellers switch batteries.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

duke777 said:


> Does anyone have experience on the run time? I ran the 880 at 70%, 50% and 100% at times but at 1:30 mark it's blinking red already. This is no where near 2.5 hours on high claimed on the box/website. Also I was riding in 45-50 degree weather and the light ran hot.
> 
> Has anyone gotten at least 2 hours on high out of the 880?
> 
> thanks


You should try running it all the way to shut off. The nearly 3 amp current draw of the 880 pulls down the voltage of the battery and makes the colors change early. My guess is that if it has just started flashing red and you switch to low it will come back to blue or yellow.


----------



## jjziets (Apr 14, 2010)

There is a 4000K version of this light now. Anyone got there hands one one yet?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

jjziets said:


> There is a 4000K version of this light now. Anyone got there hands one one yet?


Are you referring to a 4000K color temperature or 4000 lumen output?
How about a link and then perhaps someone can see what your talking about.


----------



## jjziets (Apr 14, 2010)

I found it on ebay. but my post count is not 10 yet so i can't post a link. Search for Magichshine MJ880 4000K it looks cool. found the site all so www pyrolights .co.za


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Pyrolights in South Africa must have had these custom made with a cooler LED as I haven't heard about it from Magicshine and it's not on the Magicshine website. 
No opinion on whether or not there claims are real but others on this forum have discussed it before. 
(maybe it was someone from Pyrolights)


----------



## jjziets (Apr 14, 2010)

ouch found the thread 10xMC-E 5C "4000K HyperBoost 6000+lumen" that got to hurt


----------



## jjziets (Apr 14, 2010)

Action LED Lights said:


> Are you referring to a 4000K color temperature or 4000 lumen output?
> How about a link and then perhaps someone can see what your talking about.


oops missed your question I was taking about correlated color temperature.

I can post a link now. Pyro 2000 - Pyro also on ebay


----------



## swerv512 (Mar 24, 2009)

can anyone compare these to a spoke grenade sg1000?


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

jjziets said:


> oops missed your question I was taking about correlated color temperature.
> 
> I can post a link now. Pyro 2000 - Pyro also on ebay


The 4000k is the color of the light. I design home lighting systems and the higher the number, the more blue/shite your light gets, the 2700k colors are warm, but you will get much more lumens with the higher color temperatures, but that does not reflect on lumen numbers. So 4000k is the color of the light.
I do have a question on these lights. I am buying a light for night riding in the mountains local to me in Northern Cal. The magic shine 880 looks like a nice light, but can I bomb down hills at 30mph while using this as my only light? I want a good quality, 2.5 hr run time (at least) and decent weight. I'm not a weight weenie but I don't want to lug up a 3 pound light either. Is the 880 better than the Gemini Olympia for what I want to do? 
Thanks guys, great thread.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

jjziets said:


> oops missed your question I was taking about correlated color temperature.
> 
> I can post a link now. Pyro 2000 - Pyro also on ebay


FWIW....I think the whole link is a phishing site. If you read the web site they state that they sold their entire stock to another company....if you click on that link you end up at a web site for a travel agency/ product vendor. :skep: WTF? I looked everywhere and didn't see the light so who knows what that is about. To me sounds like the old bait and switch.


----------



## baconismidog (Nov 21, 2011)

mazspeed said:


> The 4000k is the color of the light. I design home lighting systems and the higher the number, the more blue/shite your light gets, the 2700k colors are warm, but you will get much more lumens with the higher color temperatures, but that does not reflect on lumen numbers. So 4000k is the color of the light.
> I do have a question on these lights. I am buying a light for night riding in the mountains local to me in Northern Cal. The magic shine 880 looks like a nice light, but can I bomb down hills at 30mph while using this as my only light? I want a good quality, 2.5 hr run time (at least) and decent weight. I'm not a weight weenie but I don't want to lug up a 3 pound light either. Is the 880 better than the Gemini Olympia for what I want to do?
> Thanks guys, great thread.


Check out post 111. I've been riding the 880 for a while now and it's really bright. My buddies run different lights (Light in motion, night rider) and my 880 is the brightest by far. We're all 24hr endurance racers, so you know their lights are the real deal. It's just that the 880 is super bright. I've also never ran out of battery or even got close (but I run it on 3/5, never higher b/c our soil here is super rocky and the rocks are white).

Example. I was riding with my buddies last Friday. They're both on single speed and I'm running gears. On one long, loose hill I dropped them. When they got to the top they said that as soon as I pulled away they felt blind - as if their lights were totally dead. That's how bright the 880 - a guy 2 dudes back was friggin using it to see the trail and he didn't even know it...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

mazspeed said:


> The 4000k is the color of the light. I design home lighting systems and the higher the number, the more blue/shite your light gets, the 2700k colors are warm, but you will get much more lumens with the higher color temperatures, but that does not reflect on lumen numbers. So 4000k is the color of the light.
> I do have a question on these lights. I am buying a light for night riding in the mountains local to me in Northern Cal. The magic shine 880 looks like a nice light, but can I bomb down hills at 30mph while using this as my only light? I want a good quality, 2.5 hr run time (at least) and decent weight. I'm not a weight weenie but I don't want to lug up a 3 pound light either. Is the 880 better than the Gemini Olympia for what I want to do?
> Thanks guys, great thread.


*Having run both double XMLs in different configurations and triples as in the Olympia. I have to say the Olympia wins hands down for shear amount blinding goodness it has enough flood to highlight the terrain but has plenty of throw for those bombing runs I truly believe I found my perfect bar light in the Olympia.:thumbsup: *


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

mazspeed said:


> T The magic shine 880 looks like a nice light, but can I bomb down hills at 30mph while using this as my only light?


To go 30mph on trails I would recommend helmet and bar mounted lights.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

derekbob said:


> To go 30mph on trails I would recommend helmet and bar mounted lights.


Oh I do the helmet, for sure. Yes a bar mounted light is what I am going for. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

New MJ-880 XM-L U2 2200 lumen
on Magicshine Australia (au) :thumbsup:


----------



## AP783 (Aug 3, 2012)

good info thanks


----------



## 1milekyle (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally decided to pick one of these up after being convinced by all the reviews. 

WOW.

For the money, super stoked on the light output, design, component mounting and battery life. Doesn't feel or look like a Chinese product. Not sure you need more light when combined with a decent helmet light!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok MJ-880 fans. 
We've taken the wide angle lens one step farther. 
Interchangeable optics for the MJ-880.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Ok MJ-880 fans.
> We've taken the wide angle lens one step farther.
> Interchangeable optics for the MJ-880.


Is this a 10 x 30 like your other wide angle lenses?
Mole


----------



## baconismidog (Nov 21, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Ok MJ-880 fans.
> We've taken the wide angle lens one step farther.
> Interchangeable optics for the MJ-880.


Purchased. I'll review once I've ridden it a few times.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Here are on-the-wall beam shots.









Standard Optics









Dual wide optics


----------



## Stege (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi, this does relate to a Magic Shine equivalent light, as a newbie i'm not allowed to set up a new thread until I've made 5 posts, but what I really I want to know from all you clever people is how to mount the light on my helmet effectively for 2-3 hours of bumpy riding! One of the straps for the mount was already broken from the box and looking at how flimsy the plastic clip was I didn't think getting a replacement would be worthwhile. Using toeclip straps I can make the light firm for sideways movement but there's no lug on the mount base to stop fore and aft movement. Should I stop whingeing and get on with it, bodge something and put up with the extra time this takes to set up and take down, look for a commercial better mount or buy a new helmet for a good portion of the cost of the light and set it aside for night time use only with helmet mount permanently attached?

If anyone feels sorry for me with a request about mounting rather than all these glorious lights then please copy this as a new thread. 

Thanks!

The light is a 1600 Tumble and Fall which I think is much the same as the 1600 claimed lumen MagicShine


----------



## baconismidog (Nov 21, 2011)

Stege said:


> Hi, this does relate to a Magic Shine equivalent light, as a newbie i'm not allowed to set up a new thread until I've made 5 posts, but what I really I want to know from all you clever people is how to mount the light on my helmet effectively for 2-3 hours of bumpy riding! One of the straps for the mount was already broken from the box and looking at how flimsy the plastic clip was I didn't think getting a replacement would be worthwhile. Using toeclip straps I can make the light firm for sideways movement but there's no lug on the mount base to stop fore and aft movement. Should I stop whingeing and get on with it, bodge something and put up with the extra time this takes to set up and take down, look for a commercial better mount or buy a new helmet for a good portion of the cost of the light and set it aside for night time use only with helmet mount permanently attached?
> 
> If anyone feels sorry for me with a request about mounting rather than all these glorious lights then please copy this as a new thread.
> 
> ...


Just get one of these. I've been using the 880 version for a year now and it's fine. It comes with a mile of velcro, so mount it then trim to desired length.

Action-LED-Lights - Magicshine MJ-6028 Helmet Mount / Kit


----------



## Stege (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks, velcro sounds just the job!


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Stege said:


> . . . The light is a 1600 Tumble and Fall . . .


Hmmm. I don't think I'd want to ride with anything called "Tumble and Fall."

I did that in August. That's what brought me to this forum. I wanted better lights to help prevent it happening again.

I suppose it could be a good old stalwart British company name. Or maybe they're just trying to be ironic.

If my Google foo is correct, the T & F 1600 looks exactly like the Xeccon Spiker 1200. Specs seem the same too. They look so much alike, I'm betting it's a OEM/rebadged Spiker. That red porcupine/hedgehog heatsink is sort of a unique fingerprint.


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> Ok MJ-880 fans.
> We've taken the wide angle lens one step farther.
> Interchangeable optics for the MJ-880.


Any idea whether it can be compatible with the SolarStorm X2 light?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

No, it's quite a bit smaller


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Same question, but for this guy: http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S021414


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

scvkurt03 said:


> Same question, but for this guy: http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S021414


Since this one looks like a close knock-off of the 880 it would probably stand a chance. But this light looks to have reflectors, not optics.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Since this one looks like a close knock-off of the 880 it would probably stand a chance. But this light looks to have reflectors, not optics.


I'm ignorant: does that make the two products non-compatible?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

scvkurt03 said:


> I'm ignorant: does that make the two products non-compatible?


No, I'd say it's worth a try. If they don't work you can return them and your only out the postage.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> No, I'd say it's worth a try. If they don't work you can return them and your only out the postage.


Awesome. I didn't see a chart on your site with that reflector and its impact on output of the 880. Am I missing it?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

scvkurt03 said:


> Awesome. I didn't see a chart on your site with that reflector and its impact on output of the 880. Am I missing it?


No, all I have are the pictures with the lens listing. Maybe I'll get that done next week.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Action LED Lights said:


> Since this one looks like a close knock-off of the 880 it would probably stand a chance. But this light looks to have reflectors, not optics.


I had posted a question the other day about which lights this optic might fit into. I went ahead and bought the optic, even though I don't have a light for it (lol). I figure I'll have it around to try in future lights I may buy.

But this was the light I was most interested in whether it would fit or not. If it did, I think the combo of one OP reflector, and one wide angle optic should make more a nice mix of flood and throw.

If I decide to buy one of these clones, I'll post back if the optic fits (unless someone beats me to it).


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Long time Magic Shine user here. I've reviewed this thread and am interested in this particular light. I found this: MTB MJ-880 2*Cree XM-L U2 2000-Lumen 4-mode LED Mountain bike light - lightmalls online Worldwide Free Shipping!!!

Has anyone ordered from here? Is it a knock off?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

mmanuel09 said:


> Long time Magic Shine user here. I've reviewed this thread and am interested in this particular light. I found this: MTB MJ-880 2*Cree XM-L U2 2000-Lumen 4-mode LED Mountain bike light - lightmalls online Worldwide Free Shipping!!!
> 
> Has anyone ordered from here? Is it a knock off?


Yes, it is a knockoff. The mount is different for one and it has a 4 cell battery rather than a 6 cell.


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yup that's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd be safe and buy from Jim at Action LED.


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok Thanks. Is this the website?

Action-LED-Lights - Magicshine MJ-880-U2*, 2200 lumen bike light set


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes. And if you have any questions, just email. They're very responsive.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

moldau94 said:


> I'd be safe and buy from Jim at Action LED.


X2. Wouldn't buy from anyone else. I have bombarded Jim with emails and has always responded promptly. Great service and fast shipping.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking at getting one of these and BikeLightsUK has a model that they say is the latest / best version: Magicshine MJ-880 2000 Lumens Bike Lights UK



> Magicshine have just made there brightest light even BRIGHTER! The MJ-880U has now been discontinued due to the upgrade of the original MJ-880, it now comes with upgraded XM-L2 LED'S making it 15% brighter than the MJ-880U. Be the first purchase the upgrade! Please note there is a Small CREE XML-2 logo on the top right of the packaging to make sure you are receiving the upgraded version.


Is that right, or are they trying their luck selling a lesser version for a good price whilst making out it's the top end one? The XM-L2 version was mentioned here: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/xm-l2-comes-magicshine-866239.html but I can't seem to find much other info on it.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Reply from Magicshine

The CREE XM-L2 is the new LED also it bright than old LED, and max output high than before.

About the boxes because of here still have some old boxes of MJ-880 in the stock, we want to use up firstly and then change with the new color boxes. So that's why we stick the label in the boxes. To differ from the old one.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmm... these arrived on Friday and if I'm honest I'm not overly impressed. My nephew picked up a cheapo ebay set at the same time and there's almost nothing to tell between them at full power. Also, even though we were using the same batteries, mine ran out first, despite spending less time at full power.

Related, supposedly I should have got a MJ-6036 (8.4v 6600 mAh) in the box and an additional MJ-6002 (8.4v 4400 mAh) which I bought separately. Instead, I seem to have got two identical batteries which are 7.4v 6600 mAh. Do the new lights use a different voltage?


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

All new Magicshine lights use the same batteries unless the MJ-886 which has a smaller connector and new USB EAGLE leading integrated battery.


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't tested the longevity, but I will say for illumination the latest version is plenty bright.

I used the 2013 light shoot out to narrow things down. My other serious contender was the Taz 1200, but that run time was the deciding factor. If I had coin to burn I'd try that as well - self contained is nice.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

Just ran a max power test on my two batteries and got pretty much exactly two hours out of each of them. Not particularly impressed given the manufacturer says 2.5 hours in the manual, but then I'm not particularly surprised either.


----------

